# Vintage Toros



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Anyone in southwestern Ontario looking for an old Toro or parts machine?
This guy near London has a few for sale.
I thought Oneacer was advertising in Canada, until I saw these were in rough shape and his are nicely restored  




































Just a few older style Toro snowblowers 21 in, 24-in, 26 in, 28 | Snowblowers | London | Kijiji


Just a few Toro snow blowers to sell, wide assortments of older style Toro snowblowers, 21 in, 24-in, 26 in, 28 in, 32in. Most were running when parked, some have no Motors, some need parts, some are just for parts. Also have a few Craftsman and Mastercraft blowers as well. If interested please...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Yeah Could use a part Machine. But Extraction out of Canada Is Not Worth It.*


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Wow. lots of good parts there. I wonder what he will end up getting for the lot.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow, I’m in London,didn’t know about this treasure lot.
I will look him up on kijjiji
Thanks,


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

they really don't look too bad but then again they are made of some decent metals so even if they do have rust they are still solid enough to repair. makes you wonder why he isn't repairing them. i think i sold him a machine about 4-5 years ago. i would maybe guess he has been slowly finding it harder and harder to sell since you can usually find a much newer machine for cheap as long as you don't mind a large machine and cost of parts can get expensive quick.


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

probably the wife gave him an ultimatum


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ian Ariens 924 said:


> Wow, I’m in London,didn’t know about this treasure lot.
> I will look him up on kijjiji
> Thanks,


Looks like Toro heaven to me!


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

As mentioned by others, he can't get the money he wants, so maybe it's time to thin out the herd. 

If not when he passes, the family will want to get rid of them as scrap metal. Most people don't want to put in the effort to deal with the public and the lowballers.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

KJSeller said:


> he can't get the money he wants


they are just not worth much. no one really wants old machines even if they are cheap. 

hopefully he is not having health issue but it looked like he may have only been in his 50's if it is the same guy i sold a toro snowblower to. he had another machine already in his trailer and i think he may have been heading to barrie or somewhere else for another few


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Wow! That’s quite the collection.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Some of us have a sickness when it comes to collecting things. 😂😂😂. I totally understand.


----------

